# .

## Efenka

!
       ,   N !
      .            ???

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie:

----------


## Efenka

*LegO NSK*, , !
    ,   ?

----------


## villery

,   ,    . , ,

----------


## Efenka

*villery*,   :yes: 
    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## Efenka

*Storn*, ?    ,     ?

----------


## Storn

.....      ....
   ?   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efenka

*Storn*,   . 
   !!!  :yes:

----------


## Polinka-Polinka

434  .  
1.       ,    ,          .

2.           ,  ,       , , , ,    ,   ,       .

   ,     ,                   ,    .       .

----------


## Efenka

*Polinka-Polinka*,  !  !  :yes:

----------


## Efenka

,  N !

       26.01.1996 N 14- -  2  37. 

_     ()       ()       ,         ._

      ?      ? :Redface:

----------

!
    .....

----------


## Efenka

**, ....

----------


## Efenka

_        , -     ,    ,     ._

            ....       ?

----------


## Efenka

,       ...... :yes:  Dj ..      ? 

_   ,     ,        ,  ,      (. 1 . 2  ). 

                 (. 1 . 23  )._

----------


## Storn

,      , ..  - 
      ,     
    ,

----------


## Efenka

*Storn*,    ! 
       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.    .

----------


## Efenka

*LegO NSK*,        ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

,        ,      -    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Efenka

*LegO NSK*,  ! !!!  :yes:

----------


## 082

.       -       .     .              .     ?         ?

----------

2005 .     ""        -  (100%)   "",     -    :
"1.2.    100%    ""   10000 .
1.3.      300 000 ( ) .
1.4.       -  ,     .        .
1.5.              ".
     , ..      .
  5,5         ,    -    "",      .         ,       .
           -  ,        .
 ,      -   ,          . ..  ,          "" . 
   ,  :
-             ?  
-        -  ,           -?

----------

,        .        -   ?  ,    .     ,    ,      . 

  .

      ,   ,        .    ,             ?

 ,    ?

,    -    -   .

----------


## .

**,           .        :Wink:  
         ,

----------

.        ,  ,  ,   .
 ,   .
    ?      ?    ,       ?

  ,  ,       (  , ..    )   .

----------


## Storn

> ?






> , ..


,         :Big Grin:

----------

,      ?)

----------


## Storn

....      ....

----------


## 1970

__ 1.doc__ 1.doc !        ..     ,   -  ?

----------


## 1970

?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

.

----------

.

----------

:
       -   .    ,    ,    ,       ,  (  - ).
 ,  -      .
            .  -3000 .
 13%        , ..  ,   4 ..,    ?
 ?

----------


## .

.   ,    100     .
                  (    )

----------

> (    )


, ,   ?!    ?  ,  ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ?


.    . 




> ,  ,      ,     ?


            -  -   ,    .
       .    ,   .     ,      .       ,

----------

> ,


    ?

----------


## .

.   ,       .
    .        .

----------

,     ,       ,       )

----------


## .

> 


     .      ,

----------

